# Which woods give y’all the best smoke ring?



## SmokinLogs (Nov 4, 2018)

This was a rack of baby backs I smoked lastweek. They were in the smoke for a good 4.5 hours, had them wrapped for 1 hour in between. I used pecan for the smoke. I really liked how smoke ring showed up nice and bright. I got to thinking how pecan has given me some of my best smoke rings, so I thought I’d ask everybody else what they have seen and liked best for their bbq? Not just smoke rings but what do you like for taste the most too? I have found pecan is a great all purpose flavor. For some things apple wood is a great flavor too, but a little light. I think it mixes well with hickory or pecan. I’ve also really enjoyed oak and dogwood in the last. These are just my opinions, let’s hear yours!


----------



## dave schiller (Nov 4, 2018)

I think the smoke ring develops from a combination of temperature, moisture, and time.  Not on the type of wood used.  But I could be wrong.  See: https://genuineideas.com/ArticlesIndex/srasmokeringmoist.html


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 4, 2018)

I don't worry about a smoke ring it has nothing to do with finished product but looks. If I get a smoke ring OK if I don't OK.

Warren


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 4, 2018)

I am using pecan more and more these days. I like the flavor, and smell of the smoke.


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 4, 2018)

Pecan is nice...it is sort of like a muted, mild hickory.   

My 3 fave woods for smoking meats are Hickory, Pecan and Mesquite...all have produced very visible smoke rings.  But I agree with HalfSmoked...taste is king...smoke ring is window dressing.


----------



## SmokinLogs (Nov 4, 2018)

I know, you guys are right. Smoke ring is just for looks, and the moisture and temp and overall cooking process is what effects the smoke ring. I just remembered reading about the science behind the smoke ring and the chemical reaction of it all, and there being something about how certain woods have higher nitrate/ nitrite levels that aid in the chemical reactions. So, I thought I’d ask about some others’ experiences! Thanks for the input.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 5, 2018)

SmokinLogs and Uncle Eddie Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## motolife313 (Nov 6, 2018)

A clean fire will produce much  less smoke then a smoldering fire


----------



## Berettaclayshooter (Nov 22, 2018)

Smoke ring is a by product of the smoking process, which is affected by temperature, the amount of salt in a rub and how clean your fire is running.  Now if using something like cherry wood, will give your food a slight reddish hue from the smoke, I like it for ribs mixed with hickory.  Fruit woods mixed with a base wood for heat are good, like oak, pecan or hickory.  Mesquite is just really strong and I stay away from it for smoking.  It can be good if burnt down and used for grilling.


----------

